# deep hole....



## Fin Reaper (May 31, 2012)

Just messing around on ripcharts today at work and noticed it shows a super deep hole about 45 miles out from surfside...
kinda suprised me, never noticed it before but i generally run south not out to the east more. is this correct that its a 700 ft deep hole ? wasnt sure if it was an error. 
If is correct has anyone fished around it before?


----------



## Klesak1 (Aug 29, 2012)

There was a thread on this last year. I think the conclusion everyone came to was it was a glitch


----------



## Charlietunakiller (Jan 30, 2013)

We have seen it on our Rip charts, Simrad and on Goggle Earth.
Might have to stop by on the way in from the Gardens this season.


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

It ain't there.


----------



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)

Yeah, that is a data anomaly. Google, NOAA, and others who use the same dataset show the error also.


----------



## Fin Reaper (May 31, 2012)

thanks for the insight ...


----------



## blastcote (Mar 30, 2013)

Hi Ken, thanks for the email.

The hole that you are referring to is caused by a data anomaly. The bathymetric data is collected by NOAA sonar ships that tracked over this area. Apparently there was a glitch in the readings here. Iâ€™ve seen Google and some other mapping systems who use the same NOAA dataset, with the same anomaly.

Let me know if I can help with anything else.
Chris Fullilove

From: RipCharts.com [mailto:[email protected]] 
Sent: Wednesday, April 22, 2015 1:42 PM
To: Philip Kuebler; Chris Fullilove
Subject: Ripcharts comment: Chart info


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

Yep, it's an anomaly...It's only 450ft deep 

T-BONE


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

It's real. I have the proof. Loaded with grouper!!!! They just have it wrong on the map. Little further out.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Chase This! said:


> It's real. I have the proof. Loaded with grouper!!!! They just have it wrong on the map. Little further out.


Let's go!


----------



## Fin Reaper (May 31, 2012)

Ok now I feel like this is a joke.


----------



## hillbilly deluxe (Jun 7, 2007)

Chase This! said:


> It's real. I have the proof. Loaded with grouper!!!! They just have it wrong on the map. Little further out.


now thats cool stuff there. cool pic


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

Actually, Chase This! is right, there is a hole on the shelf in a fairly popular area to fish. Looks like he drove over it pulling for pointy nosed fish doing about 8 knots. Here's a hint. Its between what the old timers call three "surface rocks".


----------



## WoundedMinnow (Oct 11, 2011)

Whom ever made the map needs a different griding algorithm. If anyone has the raw data I could hand contour them a map. Of course for a small fee.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

James Howell said:


> Actually, Chase This! is right, there is a hole on the shelf in a fairly popular area to fish. Looks like he drove over it pulling for pointy nosed fish doing about 8 knots. Here's a hint. Its between what the old timers call three "surface rocks".


Shhhhhhh


----------



## cadjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Oh, it's definitely there. Just can't see it without a top knotch Chirp system.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

cadjockey said:


> Oh, it's definitely there. Just can't see it without a top knotch Chirp system.


Pfffft. That pic I posted is with an old Hummingbird I took off my bass boat. You can't miss the hole, if you have the right coordinates. It's almost not fair going there. AJs and grouper galore.


----------



## planohog (Nov 1, 2006)

verified goog has the same glitch. I wish that was in range for me, I would put the story to bed. Im stuck with finding out if the 1963 culverts are still in place out of galveston. Not complaining, im blessed to be able to do that .


----------



## hilton (Jan 28, 2008)

James Howell said:


> Actually, Chase This! is right, there is a hole on the shelf in a fairly popular area to fish. Looks like he drove over it pulling for pointy nosed fish doing about 8 knots. Here's a hint. Its between what the old timers call three "surface rocks".


Looks like one hell of honeyhole.


----------



## Snake (Aug 5, 2005)

hilton said:


> Looks like one hell of honeyhole.


Man that would be a good name for it........ Honeyhole.. now if there were just some rigs close to it for a back up plan...


----------



## hillbilly deluxe (Jun 7, 2007)

so how wide is the hole looks to be 250'+/- deep thats just nuts to bad there isn't more but who knows may be


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Hole explanation*

I think Obama caused the hole. He is very adept at putting us into the deepest hole possible. 
Mike


----------



## planohog (Nov 1, 2006)

gotta be a glitch 2500 feet wide. thats a large hole. probably that place that the ailiens are lanunching space craft out of.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

hilton said:


> Looks like one hell of honeyhole.





Snake said:


> Man that would be a good name for it........ Honeyhole.. now if there were just some rigs close to it for a back up plan...


LOL

Regarding all the PMs. Yes the hole is real, yes that is my sounder, no it is not where the map shows it.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

planohog said:


> gotta be a glitch 2500 feet wide. thats a large hole. probably that place that the ailiens are lanunching space craft out of.


It was an underwater salt dome. It collapsed many years ago.


----------



## planohog (Nov 1, 2006)

That might be a sister to the blue hole in belize


----------



## planohog (Nov 1, 2006)

lowrance has same spot and there is no holes that I could find but lots of domes , like 
the flower gardens nearby


----------



## phillimj (May 14, 2008)

hilton said:


> Looks like one hell of honeyhole.


That funny tom , guess I didn't know this was such a secret ........ Ha


----------



## Joe_S (Jun 24, 2010)

"Kardashian Abyss"


----------



## RobATX (Apr 5, 2011)

Chase This said:


> Pfffft. That pic I posted is with an old Hummingbird I took off my bass boat. You can't miss the hole, if you have the right coordinates. It's almost not fair going there. AJs and grouper galore.


Looks like Raymarine 80 C or E Series... lies! All lies! :biggrin:


----------



## Joe_S (Jun 24, 2010)

planohog said:


> That might be a sister to the blue hole in belize


or Khloe and Kourtney


----------



## Lee Brumlow (Jun 21, 2007)

*any help*



Chase This! said:


> LOL
> 
> Regarding all the PMs. Yes the hole is real, yes that is my sounder, no it is not where the map shows it.


How about some coordinates or at least a good general direction and distance from the hole that is not there????

Lee B.


----------



## Gethookedadventures (Jan 1, 2007)

Lee Brumlow said:


> How about some coordinates or at least a good general direction and distance from the hole that is not there????
> 
> Lee B.


So you want him to just give you his coordinates? That's laughable right there.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Post the coordinates, and that place will be sterile by July. Anyone who has ever fished it would be unwise to discuss it on the Internet.


----------



## hillbilly deluxe (Jun 7, 2007)

Lee Brumlow said:


> How about some coordinates or at least a good general direction and distance from the hole that is not there????
> 
> Lee B.


thats funny right there:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## J.Oberholtzer (May 27, 2010)

That's a raymarine e120. And that's funny someone wants the coordinates.


----------



## scend irie (Oct 28, 2011)

If you look closely and have adequate resolution at Chase This' picture, you can see the coordinate in the reflection's reflection's reflection.


----------



## maskale (Sep 19, 2014)

scend irie said:


> If you look closely and have adequate resolution at Chase This' picture, you can see the coordinate in the reflection's reflection's reflection.


yep, just needed to sharpen that last reflection a little.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Wait until a commercial boat anchors on it for a week, and see if there are any fish left.


----------



## Snake (Aug 5, 2005)

That hole has been blown out....


----------



## BigEgg (Jul 29, 2013)

scend irie said:


> If you look closely and have adequate resolution at Chase This' picture, you can see the coordinate in the reflection's reflection's reflection.


Enhance... Enhance... Enhance...


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

A few other times "The Hole" has been discussed


2009

2010

again 2010​


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

So, in conclusion?


----------



## hillbilly deluxe (Jun 7, 2007)

so how many of yall going to poke these numbers in n run out there????


----------



## hilton (Jan 28, 2008)

Fish monger said:


> So in conclusion
> 
> 27 54 004
> 094 27 001
> ...


That's dyslexically close!


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Fish monger said:


> So in conclusion
> 
> 27 54 004
> 094 27 001
> ...


LOL. You gonna have people running all over.


----------



## Fin Reaper (May 31, 2012)

Quite possibly the most views and comments on a thread I've started..... Deserve some green on that one lol.


----------



## gil5077 (Jul 29, 2010)

I have heard that hole is where megaladon hides out.... be very careful dropping anything in that hole, wouldnt want to wake him up.


----------



## planohog (Nov 1, 2006)

Im guessing the blue water is circulating counter clockwize in this hole.
Watchout Tidy-bowl Man!


----------



## Talmbout (Apr 13, 2013)

A old crew boat captain told me that a production platform sunk out of site at the "Hole" when the salt dome collapsed.


----------

